# Campaign Furniture by Christopher Schwarz



## BurlyBob

This is a book I really want on my shelf. I've got a desire to build one of those leather arm chairs. I saw the one Roy Underhill's show. It looked so cool and I could make fit my height. Another project on my to do list.


----------



## FoundSheep

This is one of my favourite woodworking books, definitely inspiring me to build more and better furniture. The brass pieces definitely raise the cost considerably.
What was the mistake you made? If I build this, I'd want to avoid it as well.

I'm currently tackling a variation on the folding field desk, we'll see how it turns out though!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Very inspiritional post- thanks for sharing.


----------



## khamm

Thanks for the review. Ordered one after reading. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## StandingRoomOnly

I know this thread is old but I just completed this book shelf using the plans from the C Schwarz book and wanted to provide a comment or two. I bought hinges from Horton because I felt the hardware store variety were too sloppy to make the folding mechanism work correctly. I built two prototypes using MDF, neither folded flat completely although the 2nd was better than the first. I decided to go for broke and build one for real using mahogany. To ensure accuracy of the hinge mortises I designed some hinge mortise templates and constructed them via a CnC router. The final result is a book shelf that folded flat first time and was not wobbly when erect. I was pretty happy with the result. The book shelf is small and will not fit most modern books other than paper backs. I wish I would have used a harder wood than mahogany because I feel the screws will gradually become loose. The math used to determine the shelf hinge mortise depth on the uprights seemed wrong or at least for the hinges i used. I used a slightly shallower depth than what the book's formula suggests. Finally, I loved the book.


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft

I have also ordered this book, enjoyed it, and want to get down to Bloomington Indiana to review the British Campaign Furniture Book.


----------

